# Do any of you have a fursona that is of a made up species?



## Krazoa (Jun 2, 2010)

hehe I was just wondering if any of you have a fursona which is from the species you created or someone else created?

I do xD

My fursona is a Samura Hybrid ^.^

I shall post a piccy of her as soon as I have

anyways posted a poll up for people who wish not to reply xD


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm apparently not creative enough to make one.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 2, 2010)

No :V.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Well I didn't necessarily make up the species myself, but the other half of my fursona Willow is a sergal, named Ash

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mick39/
(the page of the real creator)


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, I recently added goat horns to my fursona. So I guess that counts.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 2, 2010)

Ya, Insomniac made it.


----------



## Krazoa (Jun 2, 2010)

awesome ^.^ hehe thanks for all the comments ^.^


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

I've made up my own species and even went so far as to giving them a binomial name, but that's it.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 2, 2010)

Krazoa said:


> awesome ^.^ hehe thanks for all the comments ^.^



You're welcome.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I've made up my own species and even went so far as to giving them a binomial name, but that's it.


This is so off topic but I love your avatar


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is so off topic but I love your avatar


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lombax, made by Insomniac Games


----------



## Kreevox (Jun 2, 2010)

Amphion, that picture in your sig damn near made piss myself I was laughing so hard, blast it with piss indeed!

but to answer the OP, the species, no, damn near every other furry has here, but the subspecies, i.e. *Scottish Dire* Fox is unique to me


----------



## Slyck (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well I didn't necessarily make up the species myself, but the other half of my fursona Willow is a sergal, named Ash
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mick39/
> (the page of the real creator)




Damn. Sometimes I can't decide if sergals or lombaxes are better.


----------



## Mr Owl (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't but I'd have to say the most widely known is the Sergal.


----------



## Browder (Jun 2, 2010)

Personally I rage a little at fictional species. I don't know why.


----------



## Luca (Jun 2, 2010)

Well it's not a fursoma but right now I'm a helgan. It's from the Killzone video games. They are the Nazis of space.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> Personally I rage a little at fictional species. I don't know why.



Because of me.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sort of... my main fursona is a hybrid, and then I've got a few preliminary ideas for a fictional raptor species (Stellaraptor) which I might make an alternate fursona of.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 3, 2010)

I sorta do, but in the end I just chocked it up as a hybrid


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 3, 2010)

Does an impossible wolf/domestic dog hybrid count?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 3, 2010)

Humans are a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm a wolf rawr :V

Also I explode at age 25 so that's kinda unique to the character's species I guess?


----------



## Machine (Jun 3, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> Amphion, that picture in your sig damn near made piss myself I was laughing so hard, blast it with piss indeed!
> 
> but to answer the OP, the species, no, damn near every other furry has here, but the subspecies, i.e. *Scottish Dire* Fox is unique to me


BLAST IT WITH PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISS.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 3, 2010)

Amphion said:


> *I'm a Grammar Nazi. Deelwidit.*



I see you have joined our ranks.


----------



## Willow (Jun 3, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Damn. Sometimes I can't decide if sergals or lombaxes are better.


Sergals definitely, because they'll eat you


----------



## Eske (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, I'm a Gryphon.  That counts, right?  [sub]Can I join the cool club?[/sub]
...Bah, forget it.  This thread makes me feel lame.  :c 

Actually, I identify way more with the avian side of my fursona than the feline side; so I don't actually typically think of myself as having a Gryphon or hybrid fursona.  I think if I would ever change my fursona, I would probably just make it entirely avian.


----------



## Machine (Jun 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see you have joined our ranks.


Yes. Yes, I have.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 3, 2010)

Wait, is my species real? I'm not sure if they still exist.


----------



## Machine (Jun 3, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Wait, is my species real? I'm not sure if they still exist.


They do. Their natural environment is deviantArt.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 3, 2010)

Amphion said:


> They do. Their natural environment is deviantArt.



Hey that's where I was born! See. Look at my sig!


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sergals definitely, because they'll eat you



Who says Lombaxes can't eat someone alive? =/


----------



## EZHartmannae (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, I didn't make up unicorns, so...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 3, 2010)

Yep.



Browder said:


> Personally I rage a little at fictional species. I don't know why.



;~;


----------



## Kraven (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm a blueberry hyena, does this count?


----------



## IR_Pandillo (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm a Red Katamari Panda and a Pink Fairy Armadillo Hybrid.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 5, 2010)

I voted yes, although hybrids aren't really all _*that*_ custom.  That said, I did think through all of Telnac's features and attributes, so I guess it's fair to say I did more than just make something like a fox/chicken hybrid and got an artist to draw it.


----------



## Seas (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, I do, I also thought up an alienish civilization for the species (in it's own fantasy/scifi universe).


----------



## Ringmeister (Jun 6, 2010)

By technicalities, no 'cause Squeenix came up with the chocobo lol /shot


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a Citra alt-form.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 7, 2010)

My all famous sqoumbax. Mixture of squirrel, mouse, and lombax. The idea fell off my shelve very quickly


----------

